# What's the lifetime on rear break rotors?



## Margo_P (Aug 23, 2008)

I had rear rotors changed on my 01 nissan sentra a year ago and now they are telling me the rotors are wear off and I need them changed again. Is this possible?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are the calipers sticking and wearing them out prematurely?
ive had the same rotors on my altima for 5 years now. 2-3 different sets of pads even...


----------



## Margo_P (Aug 23, 2008)

I had calipers, rotors and pads changed a year ago...So I tought everything would be fine for a long while...and now I got to change rotors again, it is just wrong...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah that sucks... did you lube everything up really good? all the sliders and stuff?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

97 SE-R original rear rotors still going strong.....


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

usually, the rears should be good for 30-40,000 miles for pads. I replace the rotors because its hard to find a shop of just cut them, and they are usually rusted and a pain to remove, stuck to the hub. I got the powerslot rear rotors that are cad plated. I replaced the factory rotors on my 2003 last year. so I got 60,000 and 4 years out of them. 

My new front EBC sloted rotors wore out in less than 8 months. I heard this moaning sound and it was the pads ripping out the cross veins of the slots! they were gone on the inside and outside were 80% gone. 

Chris 92 se-r and 03 se-r


----------

